# Lindberg And Sons



## watchman747 (Jan 29, 2008)

I Bought A Watch On Eaby From Someone In Germany, The Brand Is Called "lindberg And Sons" Auotmatic Rosegold Plating. The Watch Is Very Good Qualiity But Not High End. Has Anyone Ever Heard Of The Brand? This Individual That Sells Them Is A Powerseller On Ebay


Thank You


----------



## andy123 (Jan 5, 2008)

If the admin. or moderator has not put this brand on list....it is probably not made in germany.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

watchman747 said:


> I Bought A Watch On Eaby From Someone In Germany, The Brand Is Called "lindberg And Sons" Auotmatic Rosegold Plating. The Watch Is Very Good Qualiity But Not High End. Has Anyone Ever Heard Of The Brand? This Individual That Sells Them Is A Powerseller On Ebay
> Thank You


Well, if it was a German Brand the name would be "Lindberg und (&) Söhne" not Lindberg & Sons. The website ist regstered in Germany - that's it. 
Don't expect German craftsmanship or quality. I wouldn't rate them to provide a - as you stated - very good quality. The quality isn't much more than average for a chines product and imho you can't compare the movement quality with siss or german inhouse products.
For sure far, far away from high-end which is indicated by the price btw. 
Lindberg & Sons is just one of the thousand "brands" selling chinese products (see millionsmart.com for morde models) via ebay or other online platforms.


----------



## librex (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi this is truly and whole chinese watch - "german " not "made". :-d
Chinese also are:
Spirit of Germany
Wohler
Wagner
Rousseau
Meisterzeiter
Louis Bolle
Hamberg und Sohne
Engelhardt
Bernoulli 
Buchner & Bovalier


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Lindberg and Sons, where did I hear that name before? Of course, now I remember: Lindburgh & Benson.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Lencoth said:


> Lindberg and Sons, where did I hear that name before? Of course, now I remember: Lindburgh & Benson.


I used to smoke Benson & Hedges :-d


----------



## richard kagan (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi All;
This does not have anything to do with Lindburgh & Benson does It?
Richard


----------



## Tourby Watches (Jan 10, 2008)

Lindberg & Benson is not the same brand... L&B build better quality watches. Check their website


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Li-Ben and Sons! :-! :-d


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

richard kagan said:


> Hi All;
> This does not have anything to do with Lindburgh & Benson does It?
> Richard


Confirmed. Not a pair of shoes.
Two different brands.


----------

